# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Why No COVID Delta Variant Specific Vaccine?

## Brian4Liberty

Not to interject existing science into a fully politicized subject, but why is there no talk at all about a new vaccine for COVID specific to the Delta variant?

Every year, the flu vaccine is modified. The annual influenza vaccine usually includes three (trivalent) or four (quadrivalent) variants of the influenza virus. Which variants to use is an annual guess as to what the common variants will be during the next flu season.

If one were to assume that the mRNA and viral vector DNA (J&J for example) COVID vaccines are safe and effective, it would only make sense to develop a new vaccine that specifically targets the Delta variant.

Supposedly, the advantage of these new technology vaccines is how quickly a new one can be developed. Why no talk of a new Delta variant vaccine?

We can only speculate:

- They want to use up all of the vaccines produced so far.

- The Delta Variant is not substantially different from previous versions, therefore a new vaccine can not be produced. Key to this would be a question of whether the spike protein of the virus has changed at all, which is what the vaccines target.

If the virus has not substantially changed (enough to warrant a new vaccine), then what has changed? Has the death rate increased? No one has claimed that. Has the number of deaths due to COVID increased? It is possible, just like when the flu season starts. But how is it different than any other cold or flu?

The bottom line, there doesn't seem to be any justification for mandates of any kind. Nothing has changed. COVID has just become another annual or semi-annual illness, just like the cold or flu. Everything else is money, power and politics.

----------


## Firestarter

> Not to interject existing science into a fully politicized subject, but why is there no talk at all about a new vaccine for COVID specific to the Delta variant?


That's a good question. I thought that by now they would be pushing a new COVID vaccine for the new even more dangerous mutated COVID versions...
Instead we now get a third booster shot, some 8 months after the vaccination campaign was started.

I think it's just that simple that it's (even theoretically) impossible to make a vaccine for a mutating virus (like corona), because you will always be behind.
Of course these mRNA vaccines can be synthesised by a computer, literally in days. And now with warp speed emergency approved untested vaccines as the new "gold standard" in medical experimentation, they can synthesise and emergency appprove a vaccine for a new COVID strain within a week...

So my only possible explanation is that they simply want to keep things surprising, introducing the new vaccine for the dangerous mutants, when fear is again at a peak?!?

----------


## RJB

The nonstop booster shots every few months are on the way, I am sure.

----------


## tod evans



----------


## Invisible Man

I expect that talk about that, and more generally about yearly vaccines to keep up with new strains of COVID, is coming around the bend.

For now, they're still focused on getting the unvaccinated vaccinated. They haven't given up on that yet.

But they still will need at some point to put some focus on getting the vaccinated to get vaccinated again, and along with the booster shot idea I'm sure that keeping up with new strains will be part of the argument.

----------


## Dr.3D

> The nonstop booster shots every few months are on the way, I am sure.


This audio podcast goes into why there will be boosters.
https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcas...=1000525683041

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> ...
> So my only possible explanation is that they simply want to keep things surprising, introducing the new vaccine for the dangerous mutants, when fear is again at a peak?!?


Thats a possibility. Keep it in reserve until the next general elections. The latest COVID variant can now bypass the old vaccines. While we work on the new vaccine, and until everyone is vaccinated, we will implement lockdowns and 100% vote by mail or via ballot gathering by approved volunteers.

----------


## 69360

Momey and power I'm sure. That is what is behind all the panic over a disease with over 99% survival rate.

----------


## merkelstan

The question sort of assumes there was a scientific basis for the first round of gene-jabs.

Ask this: If training the immune system against the spike protein was effective, why not grow the spike protein in-vitro (Like Novavax does) and inject a controlled amount?  This would avoid the dangers of transforming victim's cells into uncontrolled spike-protein factories, with all the resulting harms.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The question sort of assumes there was a scientific basis for the first round of gene-jabs.
> 
> Ask this: If training the immune system against the spike protein was effective, why not grow the spike protein in-vitro (Like Novavax does) and inject a controlled amount?  This would avoid the dangers of transforming victim's cells into uncontrolled spike-protein factories, with all the resulting harms.


Good point. That should be an option.

From some of the scientists who have talked about the pros and cons of the mRNA and viral vector DNA vaccines, which both instruct your cells to produce the spike proteins, they believe that it is faster and less expensive.

The reasoning is that manufacturing the spike proteins (outside the body) takes longer to develop a process to do that en masse, assembly line style, which has to be tested, certified and very carefully monitored for problems and contaminants. Having your body do the work is less time and work for them.

Of course they still have to create the mRNA or DNA and encapsulate it for delivery, but at least they don't need eggs, a vat of bacteria or some rodents to manufacture the actual spike proteins for them.

----------


## phill4paul

Yearly flu shots weren't enough. Yearly Covid is in the works. Give it time. Pharma needs ducats.

----------


## merkelstan

> Good point. That should be an option.
> 
> From some of the scientists who have talked about the pros and cons of the mRNA and viral vector DNA vaccines, which both instruct your cells to produce the spike proteins, they believe that it is faster and less expensive.
> 
> The reasoning is that manufacturing the spike proteins (outside the body) takes longer to develop a process to do that en masse, assembly line style, which has to be tested, certified and very carefully monitored for problems and contaminants. Having your body do the work is less time and work for them.
> 
> Of course they still have to create the mRNA or DNA and encapsulate it for delivery, but at least they don't need eggs, a vat of bacteria or some rodents to manufacture the actual spike proteins for them.


Faster in which respect?  Production?

Atlantic reporter points out some of the obvious advantages to developing a real vaccine vs turning a random number of your cells into poison factories.

http://web.archive.org/web/202108062...accine/619276/

NYT (not paywalled?) claims Novavax is having some production problems.

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/08/05/us/politics/novavax-coronavirus-vaccine.html

OF course with a 1:2500 infection fatality rate (for under 70), I'm not interested in Novavax either.  No prions for my brain kthxbai.

----------


## jmdrake

> Not to interject existing science into a fully politicized subject, but why is there no talk at all about a new vaccine for COVID specific to the Delta variant?
> 
> Every year, the flu vaccine is modified. The annual influenza vaccine usually includes three (trivalent) or four (quadrivalent) variants of the influenza virus. Which variants to use is an annual guess as to what the common variants will be during the next flu season.
> 
> If one were to assume that the mRNA and viral vector DNA (J&J for example) COVID vaccines are safe and effective, it would only make sense to develop a new vaccine that specifically targets the Delta variant.
> 
> Supposedly, the advantage of these new technology vaccines is how quickly a new one can be developed. Why no talk of a new Delta variant vaccine?
> 
> We can only speculate:
> ...


If they announced they were working on a Delta variant vaccine, how many people who are on the fence right now would be like "Why take the vaccines that don't work instead of waiting for the one that will?"

----------


## wizardwatson

> Not to interject existing science into a fully politicized subject, but why is there no talk at all about a new vaccine for COVID specific to the Delta variant?
> 
> Every year, the flu vaccine is modified. The annual influenza vaccine usually includes three (trivalent) or four (quadrivalent) variants of the influenza virus. Which variants to use is an annual guess as to what the common variants will be during the next flu season.
> 
> If one were to assume that the mRNA and viral vector DNA (J&J for example) COVID vaccines are safe and effective, it would only make sense to develop a new vaccine that specifically targets the Delta variant.
> 
> Supposedly, the advantage of these new technology vaccines is how quickly a new one can be developed. Why no talk of a new Delta variant vaccine?
> 
> We can only speculate:
> ...


I watched an hour long Michael Yeadon video.

You can watch here:  https://www.bitchute.com/video/9Ci2jK1yFoOd/

https://www.bitchute.com/video/9Ci2jK1yFoOd/"  width="100%" height="360">

Cliff notes:  
The MOST different Sars-Cov-2 "variant" is 0.3% different.  So it's 99.7% the same.  For comparison, SARS is 80% the same as Covid-19.  Also interesting, is he says, if you had SARS, the immune system recognizes Covid-19 in patients that were tested.  So no, there is no "delta specific vaccine".  And the idea that the "delta variant" is immune to the vaccine is basically a bald-faced lie.  What we may be seeing is ADE.

People ask, well how can you even test for the variant if the PCR is just magnifying the "common pieces" of the virus?  You can't.  I looked this up separately.  They have to do special genome sequencing.  According to Kansas health dept. they send around 7% of positive results to such a lab.  

Another main point from the video that was quite enlightening is how he says the entire "antibody" focus is propaganda as well.  As he points out the virus is a super tiny that goes inside the cell.  Antibodies, by comparison, are chunky big molecules that are outside.  While the presence of them "can prevent" the virus entering, it's actually your T-cells that are the thing that actually finds and destroys the infected cells, and also they are what remembers to identify infected cells later.  He cites a study where people who had an medical condition that prevented them from making antibodies, still had T-Cell immunity (from whatever disease, can't remember).

In short, the evidence just keeps pouring in that we are being blatantly attacked with a biological weapon.

Highly recommend the video (there are lots of videos of him around).  In this video, highly recommend the short segment starting at 46:52 where he addresses how hard it is to get the word out.  We don't want to hear it, but strategically, we need to understand what the people perpetrating this have accounted for in terms of resistance and figure out ways around it to build awareness and unity.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> ...
> Cliff notes:  
> The MOST different Sars-Cov-2 "variant" is 0.3% different.  So it's 99.7% the same.  For comparison, SARS is 80% the same as Covid-19.  Also interesting, is he says, if you had SARS, the immune system recognizes Covid-19 in patients that were tested.  So no, there is no "delta specific vaccine".  And the idea that the "delta variant" is immune to the vaccine is basically a bald-faced lie.  What we may be seeing is ADE.
> ...


And humans are 96% the same as chimpanzees.

All it takes is a slight variation in the spike protein for the current vaccine to become ineffective. All the vaccine does is target that specific protein. But a person with natural immunity after having the disease can recognize the entire virus and fight it in many ways. Thus natural immunity from SARS exposure could and should help against COVID.

I believe that the vaccine has become ineffective, or was never effective in the first place. I also believe there is the potential that we are now seeing ADE in some vaccinated people. Not fatal cases of ADE as was feared might potentially happen, but possibly just worse cases of COVID. Hard to scientifically prove that though.

What we do know is that there are adverse effects from the vaccine, including fatal inflammatory responses (including myocarditis and pericarditis). The risk-reward, risk-benefit calculation for this vaccine should raise eyebrows with any competent and honest doctor. 

As for T cells, agree with all of that. They are very important to the immune system. Antibodies are transitory, and only present during active infection.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> If they announced they were working on a Delta variant vaccine, how many people who are on the fence right now would be like "Why take the vaccines that don't work instead of waiting for the one that will?"


Yep. Raises real questions.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Yearly flu shots weren't enough. Yearly Covid is in the works. Give it time. Pharma needs ducats.


And now they tell us to get booster shots:




> U.S. health officials recommend COVID-19 vaccine boosters 8 months after second shot
> 
> Washington — Federal health officials said Wednesday that vaccinated Americans will need to get booster shots eight months after receiving their second dose of a COVID-19 vaccine to maximize its protection against the virus and extend its durability.
> 
> The nation's leading public health and medical experts from the Department of Health and Human Services announced in a joint statement that the Biden administration is prepared to begin offering the boosters the week of September 20 and starting eight months after Americans received their second doses of Pfizer and Moderna's two-shot vaccines.


So you heard it here first. Go out and get another COVID-19 Alpha variant vaccine to prevent coming down with COVID-19 Delta variant. It makes perfect sense in bizarro world.

----------


## BortSimpson

> This audio podcast goes into why there will be boosters.
> https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcas...=1000525683041



Thanks for posting.  I just subscribed and plan to listen to the episode.

----------


## pcosmar

> And now they tell us to get booster shots:
> 
> 
> 
> So you heard it here first. Go out and get another COVID-19 Alpha variant vaccine to prevent coming down with COVID-19 Delta variant. It makes perfect sense in bizarro world.


Does anyone else notice all the people who got the shot, and now have the Delta?

Wife and I are still fine. Her allergies have been less bothersome since she recovered,,

still concerned with protein Spike Shedding.. more for Carol than myself..

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> C.1.2 has had multiple changes in the spike protein that are associated with increased transmissibility and vaccine evasion, which have been found in other variants of concern.


The variants are know to be mutating on the spike protein. Yet, they are still pushing the COVID vaccines which target the very first version of the virus. And boosters of those same first version vaccines. They are also downplaying early treatment options which are very effective.

This is not medicine. This is a follow the money situation. And criminal medical malpractice.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> ...
> For now, they're still focused on getting the unvaccinated vaccinated. They haven't given up on that yet.
> 
> But they still will need at some point to put some focus on getting the vaccinated to get vaccinated again, and along with the booster shot idea I'm sure that keeping up with new strains will be part of the argument.


A month later, with it even more blatantly clear that the vaccines do no stop infection or transmission, and they are pushing the vaccines more than ever.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Follow the money. That is exactly what this comes down to. It is a straight forward process to create a new vaccine to target the latest version of COVID. The reason it is not done yet is that it will cost money, and they want to sell as much of the old vaccine as possible.

Health and effectiveness are a secondary concern to the money. The technology is there. The claims of emergency are there. But the money dictates that they do not use the most effective treatments and vaccines against COVID. If it was truly an emergency, why are the best preventives and treatments not being used?




> Thanks in part to rapid next-generation sequencing (NGS) of the viral genome, the mRNA vaccine makers such as Pfizer/BioNTech and Moderna *can come up with a new vaccine within a matter of months*. So the obvious solution to these variants is a booster or a new version for the Delta variant spike protein. However, the solution is not so obvious because* the new vaccine would have to go through rigorous testing just like any new product. So, these companies still have to pick and choose when to decide if it's worthwhile to go through the whole process of developing a new vaccine again*. The issues are how many mutations in the virus are enough for a new vaccine, and how much immune escape is acceptable to keep the vaccine on the shelf. New vaccine development has shifted into a balancing act. So for now, the Delta variant remains the prominent U.S. strain and the vaccines appear to offer a mortality benefit, but seem less likely to stop the spread like people were initially hoping for. Based on Bourla's interview it's unlikely that a delta variant vaccine is in production, but there may be a new one for another variant in the future.
> ...
> https://seekingalpha.com/article/445...el-of-covid-19

----------


## Brian4Liberty

What do you do as your vaccines become ineffective? Move the goalposts. Keep changing the definition of "vaccination".

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Today, Biden mandates COVID vaccines (Alpha variant) for almost anyone who is employed.

As it is apparent that the Alpha variant vaccines do not work against the Delta variant, and the Delta variant has already hit it's peak and will burn out before vaccines could take effect, there is no medical or scientific justification for these mandates.

What could the justification be? Here are some options:

- To use up the already produced Alpha variant vaccines. Follow the money.
- To exercise power and instill conformity and compliance in the population.
- To demonize and punish the "right". It is part of the narrative that those who refuse to vaccinate are right wingers and Trump supporters. And it is not coincidence that Biden called some GOP governors and Fox News in his speech today.

----------


## TheTexan

Delta virus is faker than dankes moms boobs

----------


## belian78

> Follow the money. That is exactly what this comes down to. It is a straight forward process to create a new vaccine to target the latest version of COVID. The reason it is not done yet is that it will cost money, and they want to sell as much of the old vaccine as possible.
> 
> Health and effectiveness are a secondary concern to the money. The technology is there. The claims of emergency are there. But the money dictates that they do not use the most effective treatments and vaccines against COVID. If it was truly an emergency, why are the best preventives and treatments not being used?


I wont argue the fact that money and power is the reason a lot of things that are happening are happening.  But I've yet to see where anyone, anywhere has proven that we are dealing with anything other than regular cycles of sickness being used to justify pumping the world full of a toxic substance that is showing every day to have greater and greater repercussions.

----------


## belian78

> The nonstop booster shots every few months are on the way, I am sure.


Every 5 months!!!  lol  Anyone who consents to this deserves it.

----------


## belian78

> If they announced they were working on a Delta variant vaccine, how many people who are on the fence right now would be like "Why take the vaccines that don't work instead of waiting for the one that will?"


And this is exactly what is wanted.  All this circus is targeted at convincing those that haven't sold their souls yet.

----------


## CaptUSA

To paraphrase Orwell...  The virus is not meant to be cured, it's meant to be permanent.

The CDC's own numbers don't line up with the narrative.  https://covid.cdc.gov/covid-data-tra...italadmissions

Any way you slice and dice the numbers, you can't get them to show that we're "at the worst point in the pandemic".  We had higher hospitalization rates in the Nov-Jan timeframe.  We're nowhere near the death counts of those days.  And all of these numbers really follow the daily test volume.  The more you test, the more positives they report.  When the media ramps up the fear, more people test.  Which leads to more positives, which leads to more fear, and so on...  Curiously, the testing died down a bit after Jan 6 and then started ramping up near the end of July when they started testing before allowing people into events and such.

----------


## Danke

> Delta virus is faker than dankes moms boobs


just got my 6th shot

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> To paraphrase Orwell...  The virus is not meant to be cured, it's meant to be permanent.
> ...
>  And all of these numbers really follow the daily test volume.  The more you test, the more positives they report.  When the media ramps up the fear, more people test.  Which leads to more positives, which leads to more fear, and so on...  Curiously, the testing died down a bit after Jan 6 and then started ramping up near the end of July when they started testing before allowing people into events and such.


Definitely true, although I personally know several people who have caught it during this Delta wave. Actually that was over a month ago, when it was ramping up. Real number of cases is probably dropping to nearly zero in my area by now.

----------


## jmdrake

> To paraphrase Orwell...  The virus is not meant to be cured, it's meant to be permanent.


Yep.  That's been admitted now.  

https://www.timesofisrael.com/virus-...-vaccine-dose/

Israel’s national coronavirus czar on Saturday called for the country to begin making preparations to eventually administer fourth doses of the coronavirus vaccine.

“Given that that the virus is here and will continue to be here, we also need to prepare for a fourth injection,” Salman Zarka told Kan public radio.

He did not specify when fourth vaccine shots could eventually be administered.

Zarka also said that the next booster shot may be modified to better protect against new variants of the SARS-CoV-2 virus that causes COVID-19, such as the highly infectious Delta strain.

*“This is our life from now on, in waves,” he said.*



> The CDC's own numbers don't line up with the narrative.  https://covid.cdc.gov/covid-data-tra...italadmissions
> 
> Any way you slice and dice the numbers, you can't get them to show that we're "at the worst point in the pandemic".  We had higher hospitalization rates in the Nov-Jan timeframe.  We're nowhere near the death counts of those days.  And all of these numbers really follow the daily test volume.  The more you test, the more positives they report.  When the media ramps up the fear, more people test.  Which leads to more positives, which leads to more fear, and so on...  Curiously, the testing died down a bit after Jan 6 and then started ramping up near the end of July when they started testing before allowing people into events and such.


You're exactly right.  Yet...we're supposed to believe the Delta variant is "more deadly."  That doesn't seem true by the numbers.

----------


## CaptUSA

> You're exactly right.  Yet...we're supposed to believe the Delta variant is "more deadly."  That doesn't seem true by the numbers.


I mean, it's empirically NOT true.  I've looked over their data and filtered it as many ways I could to try to get the numbers to match the narrative and it just can't be done.  At least if I could find it, it could explain the data they're clinging to, but it just isn't there.

This is shameful.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

https://rumble.com/vmr4nr-dr.-rand-p...september.html

At the 3:35 mark, Rand talks about the need for an updated vaccine based upon the delta variant.

Booster shots that target the original, likely extinct alpha variant are useless.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Follow the money. That is exactly what this comes down to. It is a straight forward process to create a new vaccine to target the latest version of COVID. The reason it is not done yet is that it will cost money, and they want to sell as much of the old vaccine as possible.
> ...


And it looks like the time has come. The omicron variant will be the excuse. Everyone hurry up and use up all of that old stockpile of alpha vaccines. 

A new omicron vaccine is coming. And this means that everyone will go back to the unvaccinated category until they get their omicron vaccine.




> Moderna Inc. shares gained after Chief Medical Officer Paul Burton said he suspects the new omicron coronavirus variant may elude current vaccines, and if so, a reformulated shot could be available early in the new year.  
> 
> “We should know about the ability of the current vaccine to provide protection in the next couple of weeks,” Burton said Sunday on the BBC’s “Andrew Marr Show.”
> 
> “If we have to make a brand new vaccine, I think that’s going to be early 2022 before that’s really going to be available in large quantities,” he said. “The remarkable thing about the mRNA vaccines, the Moderna platform, is that we can move very fast,” he said.  
> ...
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-in-early-2022

----------

